# Probiotics.... how do you give it to a "picky" goat



## rjfoster03 (Oct 15, 2012)

Am trying to give a picky goat probiotics..... she is really funny when it comes to new things.  I have a powder form of the probiotics and tried mixing it with ground up grain (which she will eat easily) + honey + ground up ginger snap.  At first she munched and then out it came.  I ended up doing the mix in water and syringe it down thing....

Any suggestions on making this easier for all of us?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 15, 2012)

The kind I use is a paste and I just grab their upper jaw to get the syringe in and then put the paste at the back of their throats.  Not sure about that kind.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a container of the powdered probotics, but after it was gone I switched to the paste kind in a tube.  

It actually tastes good and once they taste it they will come at you and lick their lips.

I'd just sprinkle the probotics on their food, maybe mix with a bit of karo syrup in their feed.

Donnabelle


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 15, 2012)

Most of mine take it without a problem, but I have one picky doe.  I corral her into a corner, straddle her and hold on for a minute while she pretends to be the next world champion rodeo bull, then squirt the stuff down her throat while I sadistically giggle.


Then we kiss and make up over a small handful of grain after which she remembers that she loves me.........


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 15, 2012)

I mix mine with molasses and spoon feed it to the goats.


----------



## rjfoster03 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have tried the molasses thing and she takes and then spits it right out.... I keep the syringe with the powder and water with me, so we still get to have fun.

I think that I will try the paste thing next.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Oct 16, 2012)

some goats hate to be "forced" to do anything.. my goats go crazy for regular old animal crackers/cookies.. an easy way (has been done many times and they are none the wiser) is squirt the paste form of the probiotic onto a few cookies and feed away.. they gobble it up!!!
works every time.. no muss no fuss! plus they think it is a treat! and in a way it is .. just with a little twist.. have done this with other pastes and gels in the past as well


----------



## Marianne (Oct 16, 2012)

I keep on hand a spray bottle of water mixed with a little molasses for stick-em.  Very lightly mist any food and then sprinkle on the powder.  The powder will stick and nobody will know the difference--my goats particularly like spritzed Fritoes.   Caution: be sure to use a very light mist on pelletted grains or the pellets will come apart.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 18, 2012)

Agrilabs vitamin & electrolyte powder $2 from jeffers for a pack add it to the water. It has probiotics plus the electrolytes & vitamins. Good for goats, chickens, pigs, whatever you have & they love the taste I find it makes them drink more water too. Love that stuff!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 18, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Agrilabs vitamin & electrolyte powder $2 from jeffers for a pack add it to the water. It has probiotics plus the electrolytes & vitamins. Good for goats, chickens, pigs, whatever you have & they love the taste I find it makes them drink more water too. Love that stuff!!!


Oh, just don't add the whole pack read the instructions first that little pack goes a long way.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 18, 2012)

I use a drench gun...but like the idea of putting paste on treats


----------

